
Apple may have finally gotten too big for its unusual corporate structure - zdw
http://www.vox.com/new-money/2016/11/27/13706776/apple-functional-divisional
======
tracker1
I with they'd start licensing OSX again.. even if it were tethered to a usb-
interfaced hardware device for the license... charge $250 for said device and
the OS and be done... let homebrew, and third parties install it internally,
install the OS, and it just work (driver availability may vary)... add enough
information for the hardware mfg's to release drivers for OSX... though this
has been problematic for windows, a cleaner update/release model is much more
possible with broader internet access... Apple can also "bless" certain
hardware combinations and exit the desktop space (akeeping macbook/mbp lines).

